# Fuse boxes



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

open the glovebox on the passenger side and you will see a small cover to the internal fuse box.


----------



## Southpaw1456 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## shabeer ali (Mar 30, 2016)

where are the pics???


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

My 2nd fuse box is in the engine compartment near the master cylinder


----------



## sosa (Mar 18, 2017)

can you tell me where exactly? can´t find it in glove box


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

For a right-hand drive car (like Australia), it's on the passenger side. For left-hand drive (North America) it's on the driver's side, just below the headlight switch.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Here are a few pictures for a US 2014 LT 

Under hood fuse box:










Under dash fuse box (as seen through headlight switch hole):


----------

